
QUESTION: Why does no email have native video? asynchronous video - dsosa1
I understand standard technology can be an issue with browsers (WebRTC vs. Java). With native apps and email being the universal communication tool. What is holding this back? There are tools like wiind.com but that is just sending a video. Would love input on this.
======
bnejad
An email client could load videos inline/natively/whatever if it wanted to (as
in it could detect and process links to youtube, vimeo, actual attachments),
but for most people loading media content from emails is not desirable due to
malware/tracking. Is that what you are asking?

